# Embroidering Karate Belts



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I have been asked to embroider names and stripes onto regular 1.75" black karate belts.Has anyone here done these and how do you charge? I will be using gold coloured thread in the bobbin as well.


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Brian,
I have done karate belts. I used an 80/12 regular point titanium needle and put them on my fast frames with a sticky backing. As for price, $5 for each section. She was having the dates that she earned each belt put on them. But that was only a date. I would charge per stitch count or your minimum for each hoop. Don't be shy, these things are not easy to work with.


----------



## ucandog (Oct 26, 2007)

i do horse harneses made of nylon. rigged up with my fastframes clamps to hold it tight, try to hoop it as close to the top as possible. i use a fill stitch and a dry lubricant since i am dealing with a thicker material. i charge $10 to do them each. they are a pain.


----------

